

‘A Threat to Internet Freedom’ NYT Op Ed on Net Neutrality - cyanbane
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/10/opinion/a-threat-to-internet-freedom.html

======
cyanbane
The article is a good read, but I think the video of this piece is worth its
weight in gold. Very succinct, and has a great analogy with the toaster for
people who might not be more familiar with what is going on.

------
cordite
The toaster analogy is a great down to earth way to convey the problem.

The video also pushes for some emotion, but they really did well at the
animation and sounds.

